# Help: Presonus Firebox and ECM-8000 Set Up



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

I want to use the FireBox and ECM-8000.
I also have a Radio Shack 33-4050 SPL meter.

I have the Following questions:

1. Can I use 2 outputs of the FireBox for L and R to the preamp of my stereo system?
Or do I have to use only one output and use a splitter ?

2. Should I use the "MAIN output" or "line output" of the FireBox ?

3. In "Soundcard preference", should I select Java or ASIO ?

Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Really, there's no right or wrong way to route output signals ,as long as they get to where you want them to end up .

> But (fwiw ) ,I would use ASIO because it allows one to wire up outputs 1 & 2 ( of your soundcard ) to the stereo inputs on the pre-amp & then decide ( from within REW's preference window ) which pre-amp input to select to route the signal to ( ie; it's only one choice at a time from REW ) .

> In case you are not aware, one measures a single speaker per measurement ( mains type , to avoid cancellations from comb-filtering to skew the test results ) . Multiple Subs can be measured together .

:sn:


----------



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.



> > In case you are not aware, one measures a single speaker per measurement ( mains type , to avoid cancellations from comb-filtering to skew the test results ) . Multiple Subs can be measured together .


I did not know that. Even when you measure for room acoustic treatment ?


----------



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, I see that you can only select one output at a time in REW.
In this case, I will connect both "Main Output" of FireBOx to the preamp's L and R inputs; then select L or R from REW.

I will choose ASIO.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> You should probably ask that question in this sites dedicated  Acoustics Forum 

> I always measure using a single stimulus ( speaker ) to check the fundamental acoustics of a room .

> Ask within that forum & ( hopefully ) get the views of its resident acoustician , " When is it appropriate to use one or more stimulus ?" .

:sn:


----------

